# must too pulpy/thick for SG reading



## pounder67 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm making a Black Cherry wine. I put 5 lbs. of Black Cherries and 1/2 lb. chopped raisins in straining bag. Added 2.5 Lbs. sugar, rest of ingreds., and water to make a gal. The must is so thick & pulpy from squeezing the cherries, that I'm not getting an accurate SG reading. Says 1.124, but I can feel the must feels like mud when I stir. I guess I'll just have to go with what I got and not worry about the PA; should be in the ballpark...I think. Any thoughts??


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you draw a sample to a test tube or beacker?
If you did and still have a problem, maybe you could try wrapping the end of your wine teft with cheese cotton...?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Allow some liquid to settle out and check just the liquid. You will get a better readingThe 1.124 number might be close with that amount of sugar in a 1 gallon batch. If it stays that high you may want to add a little water or more fruit(my choice)


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2010)

I would do whatever I had to do to get a sample - filter through coffee filters, dilute a sample 50/50 and double the result, something.

For the next few months you'll spend considerable time nursing this along. Why leave it to chance?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 26, 2010)

Take your test tube and place your fingers over it. Insert into your primary allowing a small amount of space between your fingers. The liquid will seep between your fingers filling up the tube. Remove and pour off just enough to allow space for the hydrometer.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2010)

Or use a refractometer.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Or use a refractometer.


 
Sure, go the easy way!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, thats where the refractometer shines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 26, 2010)

buying mine tomorrow cant wait


----------

